# Benchmaster Chairs with Ottoman



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I ran across these chairs at the local furniture store the other day and they were surprisingly comfortable. 

Benchmaster Stress Free Lounge Chair

Covered in 100% soft touch black vinyl. Round cherry base. Adjustable tension knob for easier reclining motion located right side of seat. Ergonomical ottoman with black vinyl top and round cherry base.
Style: Contemporary
Finish: Cherry
Cover: Polyurethane
Color: Black
H: 40~34.5
W: 31
D: 31~43.5










I wonder if anyone is familiar with Benchmaster or has used seating like this before. They're clearly not the same as the Berkline's but these have a couple of potential advantages. They need less space so I could potentially have more seating in the same room. I could use one or two in another room and move them into the theater when I have a larger group of people. They are only $220 ($153 in taupe).

I concerned that they may not hold up well to extended use. I've bought some cheap office chairs a while back and the padding in the seats hasn't held up well.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I would not recommend anything in vinyl, unless you like to sweat a lot...


----------

